# new to dipping candles...first ones out of the tank



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

They look really nice from what I can see. Good Job!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Honeyshack, they look great in the photo. Are they pure beeswax with color added?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Photo is a bit small but they look good from here.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Berk, the candles are pure beexwax with dye chips added


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Your candles are just beautiful. They look to have a metallic look to them. Very nice. In an attempt to save on my dyed wax, I did the final dip or two in the colored wax using candles that I had previously poured. They were only tinted on the outside. They turned out nicely also.

How did you get your wax so white?


----------

